# Need suggestion for High Optical Zoom Digital camera



## Rockstar11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi. i plan to buy "High Optical Zoom" Digital camera around 13k-14k

Optical Zoom: 21x or more with Recording of HD movies with stereo sound
can operate the optical zoom during video recording





which is the best??

Nikon Coolpix L120 Point & Shoot
(Black) 

Nikon Coolpix L120: 14.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

Olympus SP 610UZ Point & Shoot
(Black) 

Olympus SP 610UZ: 14 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com


i need high optical zoom, high quality video recording with stereo sound.
So please suggest which one to go for..


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 8, 2012)

L120 is a very good cam....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 8, 2012)

4 x AA battries good or Rechargeable Li-ion Battery EN-EL12?

Nikon Coolpix S9100 Point & Shoot
(Black) 

Nikon Coolpix S9100: 12.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

i think this one is good for Video recording!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2012)

It seems the best choice for you will be Nikon S9100


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> It seems the best choice for you will be Nikon S9100



hmmm... but optical zoom is 18x 

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

*snapsort.com/compare/Nikon-L120-vs-nikon-s9100

*www.dpreview.com/products/compare/...l120&products=nikon_cps9100&sortDir=ascending


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2012)

Check Fuji S3300.

*www.fujifilm.in/products/consumer-products/digital_cameras/s/finepix_s3300/specifications/

It has better zoom range, shoots HD but records mono sound. 

And Panasonic FZ35

LUMIX DMC-FZ35 | Panasonic

Although it's zoom range is shorter than L120 it shoots RAW, has larger aperture, and uses Li-on batteries (This is a plus if your budget is tight)

It's not I am suggesting these, but it's worth considering.

But L120, S330 and 610 are using 4xAA batteries. I don't know whether the bundle comes with rechargeable batteries and quick charger. If not, you have to spend some money buying these. It's better to have two set of batteries. So you have to buy 8xAA batteries and a quick charger. This will cost around Rs. 2000/-. Consider this too when you are picking the model.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

FZ35 was discontinued long back and there is no stock in most shops  

Bro 18x is enough  

ok The Nikon L120 is good but just that it dont have any manual control ...but if zoom and video recording is important go for it..it records 1280x720


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 9, 2012)

nac said:


> Check Fuji S3300.
> 
> *www.fujifilm.in/products/consumer-products/digital_cameras/s/finepix_s3300/specifications/
> 
> ...



thanks for the Fuji S3300... nice camera. actually i want to record some musical show thats why i need high quality video with stereo sound capture.



sujoyp said:


> FZ35 was discontinued long back and there is no stock in most shops
> 
> Bro 18x is enough
> 
> ok The Nikon L120 is good but just that it dont have any manual control ...but if zoom and video recording is important go for it..it records 1280x720



FZ35 was discontinued 

Bro this is my first and last cam so i want all rounder camera... 
HD Video recording with stereo sound with Max Optical Zoom

can you please check nikon-s9100 and tell me is this good model?
any problem with this model?
thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

I think you should read these 2 reviews 
Nikon Coolpix S9100 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

Nikon Coolpix S9100 Review | PhotographyBLOG

FZ35, FZ38 both discontinued...if u can somehow streach budget to 20k then u have some excellent choices Panasonic FZ40, Sony Hx100V, Fujifilm HS20, Nikon P500


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I think you should read these 2 reviews
> Nikon Coolpix S9100 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review
> 
> Nikon Coolpix S9100 Review | PhotographyBLOG
> ...



user Comments
#30 H. Schmitz (NL)

Nikon 9100 is not so good.
Photo’s, taken in bright very sunny daylight, are great. Zooming to the (optical)max also still gives good photo’s.
Stabalizing at full zoom is super.
But .. when daylight is heavy clouded, quality drops significantly. Blur, not focussed, lots of noise.
Night pictures, or photo’s in a medium lit room pictures without flash are simply bad.

And then video .. How can it be that video is showing more than 0.5 sec. delay than the audio?
Also, why is the microphone on top? The video is at the front, so should be the mic’s. Now you hear more sounds from around than from what you’re filming. Too many photo’s and all video’s on Nikon 9100 are NO fun to watch.
For me the Nikon Coolpix 9100 failed.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

> But .. when daylight is heavy clouded, quality drops significantly. Blur, not focussed, lots of noise.
> Night pictures, or photo’s in a medium lit room pictures without flash are simply bad.



These r the normal problems of any point and shoot....even those I have used...quality drops and noise increases coz ISO increases ....u r bound to use flash indoors...thats also normal

ok I have no idea about audio delay in video...mic is in top in most cameras even my DSLR
How about increasing the budget??possible??


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2012)

Sujoy,

If it's discontinued why it's still in the official site. I thought it would be much reliable than third party site. 

Rocky,
As FZ35 went out of the league and Olympus, Fuji lacks a key feature which you are looking for, I don't think we have left with this two Nikons. 

We now compare this two alone.

S9100
+CMOS Sensor
+Manual Focus
+Faster shooting
+Shoots Full HD
+Li-on

-Smaller Aperture
-Shutter speed (both min and max)
-Smaller zoom range
-12 MP

L120

+14MP
+Better zoom range
+Better shutter speed (both min and max)
+Larger aperture

-Manual focus
-Lacks spot metering
-Shoots slower
-CCD sensor

Note: I just pointed out what I think are the key things. I didn't feel some of the + of one is not the - of others and vice versa.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> These r the normal problems of any point and shoot....even those I have used...quality drops and noise increases coz ISO increases ....u r bound to use flash indoors...thats also normal
> 
> ok I have no idea about audio delay in video...mic is in top in most cameras even my DSLR
> How about increasing the budget??possible??



thanks.. its ok for image..

my main reason to buy camera for video recording to.

but now i am confused with audio dealy in video 

any Nikon S9100 user here? 

increasing the budget its not possible


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 10, 2012)

I am having a S8100 and it is very much similar to S9100.
I have used S9100 also,it is a very good cam.
The best thing in it is its optical zoom which is great.The picture quality is also very good and it records videos in Full HD and the video quality is superb in S9100.
Just go for it and try to get hands on it in any showroom/store near you.The best camera for 13.5k(price on Timtara with the help of 2.5k coupon)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I am having a S8100 and it is very much similar to S9100.
> I have used S9100 also,it is a very good cam.
> The best thing in it is its optical zoom which is great.The picture quality is also very good and it records videos in Full HD and the video quality is superb in S9100.
> Just go for it and try to get hands on it in any showroom/store near you.The best camera for 13.5k(price on Timtara with the help of 2.5k coupon)



thanks for the info..

can operate the 18x optical zoom during video recording in S9100?



nac said:


> Sujoy,
> 
> If it's discontinued why it's still in the official site. I thought it would be much reliable than third party site.
> 
> ...



thanks.. so S9100 is good cam for me?


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it is the best option you have in your budget but let *sujoyp* give his comment as he is having a very good/best knowledge about cameras


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2012)

As u have personally used S8100...I would say u can tell much more about S9100

I only rely on specs and user reviews 

Ok soo its final the best for you is Nikon S9100 in this budget.

I just saw the user reviews here ->Amazon.com: Nikon COOLPIX S9100 12.1 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 18x NIKKOR ED Wide-Angle Optical Zoom Lens and Full HD 1080p Video: Camera & Photo

All r good and positive...no mention of any lag in audio while recording video 

BTW do remember to get a sandisk ultra or extreme memory card of at least 8 GB for recording video or u can face issues


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I think it is best option you have in your budget but let *sujoyp* give his comment as he is having a very good/best knowledge about cameras



hmm.. right.

thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 10, 2012)

According me it is the best camera in OP's budget and S9100 for 13k is really a mouth watering deal, just go and grab it before they(timtara) reduce the value of their coupon.
If you have any questions you can ask me about S8100


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 11, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> According me it is the best camera in OP's budget and S9100 for 13k is really a mouth watering deal, just go and grab it before they(timtara) reduce the value of their coupon.
> If you have any questions you can ask me about S8100



thanks

can you please tell me in S8100 how is the video recording audio/video quality with optical zoom?

Nikon Coolpix S9100 Freezes Up problem 

'It Freezes Up!!!' - Nikon Coolpix S9100 (Black) user review and rating - CNET Reviews

*www.amazon.com/Nikon-COOLPIX-S9100-Wide-Angle-Black/product-reviews/B004M8SVFM?pageNumber=2


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2012)

@rockstar ...even my Nikon D3100 had this freezing problem but later it got solved by changing the free memory card with sandisk ultra 8GB ....when I checked the net about the free memory card of verbitem came along I was shocked to see that it was too bad performer soo the image could not be saved on memory card that quickly and low light images and video was even more horrible...and camera used to freeze every 10-15 pics 

The verbitem 4 gb card came with my DSLR had was a class 4 with max speed of 5MBPS and I replaced it with Sandisk 8 GB class 4 Ultra with speed upto 15MBps...now no freezing


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 11, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @rockstar ...even my Nikon D3100 had this freezing problem but later it got solved by changing the free memory card with sandisk ultra 8GB ....when I checked the net about the free memory card of verbitem came along I was shocked to see that it was too bad performer soo the image could not be saved on memory card that quickly and low light images and video was even more horrible...and camera used to freeze every 10-15 pics
> 
> The verbitem 4 gb card came with my DSLR had was a class 4 with max speed of 5MBPS and I replaced it with Sandisk 8 GB class 4 Ultra with speed upto 15MBps...now no freezing



are you sure? its free memory card problem? 
so many s9100 faced freeze problem....

can anyone tell me what is "Dual Image Stabilization" in SAMSUNG WB700?


Compact Digital Camera | Samsung 14 Megapixel 3.0 inch LCD Screen EC-WB700ZBPBUS â€“ Digital Cameras


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2012)

In my case it was a memory card problem...u donno how irritated I was when I found that my 30k DSLR freezed every 20 pics  but after changing memory card never faced that issue...but remember to get a faster one like class 10 or sandisk ultra/extreme series

just a marketing hype of dual IS...dual IS means optical and digital ....optical may be of sensor shift or on lens...and digital does not do anything its a gimmik


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2012)

Rocky,
Check this one, highly possible that you will like it. But it's little pricy, using timtara coupon you will get it under 14k.

Kodak Easyshare Z990 MAX


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 12, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> In my case it was a memory card problem...u donno how irritated I was when I found that my 30k DSLR freezed every 20 pics  but after changing memory card never faced that issue...but remember to get a faster one like class 10 or sandisk ultra/extreme series
> 
> just a marketing hype of dual IS...dual IS means optical and digital ....optical may be of sensor shift or on lens...and digital does not do anything its a gimmik



hmmm thanks 

Optical Image Stabilizer (IS) technology suppresses blur when taking stills and minimises image shake when shooting video footage. Canon's lens-shift type IS allows photographers to shoot at shutter speeds up to 3 stops slower with no perceptible increase in image blur.


so high optical zoom with "Optical Image Stabilizer" is good. right?



nac said:


> Rocky,
> Check this one, highly possible that you will like it. But it's little pricy, using timtara coupon you will get it under 14k.
> 
> Kodak Easyshare Z990 MAX



wow thanks.. 30x optical zoom.. .


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2012)

yes actually without good optical stabilisation u will not be able to get sharp pics at full zoom...its a big issue eveyone faces when using camera...at high zoom its very difficult to keep cam stable.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 12, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> yes actually without good optical stabilisation u will not be able to get sharp pics at full zoom...its a big issue eveyone faces when using camera...at high zoom its very difficult to keep cam stable.



can you please post some good high optical zoom with "optical stabilisation" camera names?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2012)

Dont worry nowdays most cam have optical stabilisation all the cams discussed have it...my friend had canon P&S and its IS is good enough...

dont worry 

nikon S9100 also have it.

Result of S9100 at full zoom

*photos.expertreviews.co.uk/images/front_picture_library_Expert_Reviews/dir_295/er_photo_147505_52.png


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 12, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Dont worry nowdays most cam have optical stabilisation all the cams discussed have it...my friend had canon P&S and its IS is good enough...
> 
> dont worry
> 
> ...



thanks. 

what about optical stabilisation in (full zoom) video?

what happens when you zoom while video  recording ? Does the sound stop while zooming.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2012)

no generally the sound does not stop but the zooming sound is recorded ...I think aroraanant can help u in this


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> no generally the sound does not stop but the zooming sound is recorded ...I think aroraanant can help u in this



hmmm.. ok thanks bro.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2012)

this one is great cam 

HD Movies (1280 x 720) with Stereo Sound
35x Optical Zoom with USM and Optical Image Stabilizer (4.5 stops IS)

Buy Canon Semi-SLR SX30 IS Digital Camera at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
MONSTER ZOOM of CANON SX30is 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_OoE0D7CZQ&feature=related

but price is high..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

if u want good superzooms then the cheapest is Nikon P500

cheapest at yebhi.com for 18599 Nikon Semi SLR Camera COOLPIX P 500 Black | Yebhi.com


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> if u want good superzooms then the cheapest is Nikon P500
> 
> cheapest at yebhi.com for 18599 Nikon Semi SLR Camera COOLPIX P 500 Black | Yebhi.com



1. i want more optical Zoom, dont need more Megapixel.

2. i want HD video recording with stereo sound and full use of the optical zoom, i dont need high quality image.

3. Lighter, Cheaper,thinner


oh thanks.  i will try to strech my budget to 20k

let me check this camera..  36x zoom 

what is the best Image stabilization ?
Sensor-shift (Nikon Coolpix P500 ) VS Optical (Canon PowerShot SX30 IS)


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

cant say about stabilization coz sony & pentax have sensor shift stabilization in there DSLRs and nikon & canon have stabilized lenses or optical stabilization..

maybe optical stabilization is better but nikon P500's result is good that means its stabilization is working good


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> cant say about stabilization coz sony & pentax have sensor shift stabilization in there DSLRs and nikon & canon have stabilized lenses or optical stabilization..
> 
> maybe optical stabilization is better but nikon P500's result is good that means its stabilization is working good


.

yes you are right. optical lens is good. = Help Less risk of blur

Advantages of the Canon SX30 IS

Better image stabilization 	
Optical Lens vs Sensor shift


----------



## nac (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocky,
Good to see you are now looking for a bridge camera.

You can very well rule out SX30, instead check HX100V. It's much better than almost all the features except wide/telephoto angle, plus cheaper than SX30. It was selling at an offer rate of under 19k few months back. Check latest price, you may get a better deal.

And two other models worth considering are FZ40 and P500. Already P500 is in your list add this FZ40 too.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2012)

nac said:


> Rocky,
> Good to see you are now looking for a bridge camera.
> 
> You can very well rule out SX30, instead check HX100V. It's much better than almost all the features except wide/telephoto angle, plus cheaper than SX30. It was selling at an offer rate of under 19k few months back. Check latest price, you may get a better deal.
> ...



Nikon Coolpix P500 - 36X Zoom
Image stabilization - Sensor-shift 
Microphone - Stereo
Video -     MPEG-4 H.264
High speed movies - 240 fps
Flip-out screen - Great for movies
Weight (inc. batteries) - 494 g (1.09 lb / 17.43 oz)

Canon PowerShot SX30 IS - 35X Zoom
Image stabilization - Optical 
Microphone - Stereo
Video - Motion JPEG
Flip-out screen - Great for movies
Weight (inc. batteries) - 601 g (1.32 lb / 21.20 oz) 

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX100V - 30X Zoom 
Image stabilization - Optical 
Microphone - Stereo
Video -  MPEG-4 AVCHD
Flip-out screen - Great for movies
Weight (inc. batteries) - 577 g (1.27 lb / 20.35 oz)

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ40 - 24X Zoom only


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2012)

if u r getting sony HX100V under 20k then get it...its great


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> if u r getting sony HX100V under 20k then get it...its great



why not Canon PowerShot SX30 IS?

35x Zoom


----------



## nac (Jan 15, 2012)

Why not Canon SX30?
*35x is not a huge difference i.e., 840mm against 810mm. It's just little above 1x higher than Sony, not 5x (35x vs 30x)

Why Sony?
*Better sensor; CMOS vs CCD
*Better ISO; 3200 vs 1600
*Larger screen size and higher screen dots.
*Longer and shorter exposure time.
*Faster continuous drive
*Shoots Full HD
*GPS
*Ligher, thinner...
*Better Megapixels


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2012)

check this Canon SX30 IS vs Sony DSC-HX100v


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 15, 2012)

nac said:


> Why not Canon SX30?
> *35x is not a huge difference i.e., 840mm against 810mm. It's just little above 1x higher than Sony, not 5x (35x vs 30x)
> 
> Why Sony?
> ...



Advantages of the Canon SX30 IS
Significantly more zoom 	35x 	vs 	30x  Around 40% more zoom 

I don't need GPS feature so any way to disable it 
GPS consumes the battery charge even when the camera is off?? 

*snapsort.com/compare/Canon_PowerShot_SX30_IS-vs-Sony-HX100v



sujoyp said:


> check this Canon SX30 IS vs Sony DSC-HX100v



thanks bro


----------



## nac (Jan 15, 2012)

SX30's lens is wider than HX100V's i.e., 24mm vs 27mm. (Smaller the no. wider the angle).
So 35x of 24 is 840 and 30x of 27 is 810. Hence you gain 30mm (from SX30) at telephoto angle i.e., equal to little above widest of HX100V (27mm). So it's not a huge difference when comparing. (At least in my view).

Yeah, you can very well turn off GPS. There may be a setting to turn off GPS completely.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2012)

you r somewhat right nac the telephoto end of 840 and 810 r not much different


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 16, 2012)

SONY HX100V / CHILLIWACK RIVER / 1080p 
Super sharp video, with great audio of the water lapping up on the rocks, the birds and the summer breeze ...

SONY HX100V / CHILLIWACK RIVER / 1080p - YouTube

Canon SX30 IS.....VIDEO ZOOM 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GExxoquz7KM&feature=related


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 16, 2012)

sorry didnt see the video coz of limited connection...which one do you like more??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 16, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> sorry didnt see the video coz of limited connection...which one do you like more??



i am really confused now. 

Canon SX30 IS vs SONY HX100V 


i like more Canon SX30 IS becoz of 35x zoom.

but i think SONY HX100V video and Audio quality is good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 16, 2012)

video of sony is much better...and also sony is a 2011 cam where as canon sx30 is 2010 model
also sony have many good modes like twilight mode, panorama mode which r useful


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking at all the research, I guess one week more, and you'll self convince yourself to get a DSLR with a telephoto


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 16, 2012)

do you know how much is the cost of lens to reach 800mm  minimum 5 lac (nikkor 400mm 2.8+ 2x tele convertor)


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> do you know how much is the cost of lens to reach 800mm  minimum 5 lac (nikkor 400mm 2.8+ 2x tele convertor)



/me prepares for KBC


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2012)

ok if u win crore buy for me too


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2012)

New Zoom Framing Assist button

With its 35x Optical Zoom lens, the SX30 IS can certainly capture subjects located at a very far distance; however, even with a powerful zoom lens it can often be tricky to track a moving subject while zoomed out to the maximum telephoto range and attempting to steady the camera. To counter this problem, Canon created the Zoom Framing Assist function. By simply pressing and holding the convenient Zoom Framing Assist function button, the camera will automatically zoom out to a wider focal point, allowing you to look for your elusive subject. Once found, releasing the button will cause the camera to return to its original position and intelligently keep the subject in focus, so you don't have to trouble yourself with any of the controls. Recording video and images has never been easier with a Canon PowerShot!

can simultaneous take still pictures while recording video in Canon SX30 IS?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 20, 2012)

Canon SX30IS or Sony HX100V

by Abdul
(Islamabad)

I am stuck trying to decide the Canon SX30IS and the Sony DSC-HX100V. Please give me your suggestion as to which you would recommend for me, including your reasons.

Answer:

Either one of these cameras would make a great choice but my vote would be for the Sony DSC-HX100V.

The biggest positive I see for the Cannon over the Sony is the slightly longer focal range of the 35X zoom which gives you a 24mm to 840mm (35mm equivalent focal range). On that point alone the Canon certainly has the edge over the Sony HX100V with its 30X zoom with a 27mm to 810mm (35mm equivalent focal range). But when you consider some of the other important specifications the Sony edges the Canon out.

Here are a few areas where the Sony DSC-HX100V outshines the Canon SX30IS.

1. ISO Range—The Canon tops out at a true 1600 ISO (can be boosted to 6400 but only at the limited resolution of 2 megapixels). The Sony offers a true 3,200 ISO.

2. Shutter Speed Range—The Canon shutter speed range is from 15 to 1/3200. The Sony has a larger range of 30 to 1/4000.

3. LCD Resolution—The Canon has a 2.7” LCD with 230K resolution while the Sony has a 3” LCD with 4 times the resolution of 921K.

4. Burst Speed—The Canon SX30IS has an anemic burst rate of 1.3 frames per second while the Sony can capture up to 10 frames per second.

5. Video Recording—The Canon is limited to 720p HD Video while the Sony captures 1080p HD Video.

Both cameras are very good bridge or super-zoom cameras and both have received excellent reviews. However when comparing specifications head to head the Sony seems to win with the one notable exception of the focal range.

The Canon and its 14.1 megapixel sensor should be expected to produce slightly less noise at higher ISO speeds than Sony’s 16.2 megapixel sensor but both cameras are capable of producing acceptable higher ISO images, although the Canon's ISO range is more limited.

Both are great cameras but Popular Photography Magazine has just listed the Sony as “One of the best deals of the year” in its September issue. They say that their “tests found imaging performance near the DSLR level.” That is high praise indeed for the Sony DSC-HX100V.

When it is all said and done my vote goes to the Sony DSC-HX100V.

Hey! Though the Canon SX30 is a good camera, the lack of the following makes is obsolete:

    CCD Sensor vs CMOS Sensor (Canon vs Sony)
    HD vs Full HD Video (Canon vs Sony)
    No Photo clicking during video like in HX100v
    No Panorama shots
    No 3D Photos
    No Ring style zoom/focus
    No GPS Geotagging
    Battery shot as per CIPA standards
    ISO 1600 (3200 in Sony)
    2.7" 230000 pixel LCD (3" 921000 pixel in Sony)
    Shutter speed - Minimum/Maximum 15 & 1/3200 seconds (30 & 1/4000 seconds in Sony)



sujoyp said:


> video of sony is much better...and also sony is a 2011 cam where as canon sx30 is 2010 model
> also sony have many good modes like twilight mode, panorama mode which r useful



yes. 
i think Sony HX100v cam is better for me


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2012)

So ultimately u r satisfied that Sony HX100V is best for you


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 28, 2012)

thinkdigit review here.

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX100V Review - Digital Cameras | SLR Camera | ThinkDigit Reviews

*www.letsgodigital.org/en/28472/sony-cybershot-dsc-hx100v/


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nikon announces new Coolpix P510 with 42x optical zoom.

The first of the lot is the new Coolpix P510, which comes with a massive 42x optical zoom, the highest for any point-and-shoot camera in the world. Considering how even the tiniest shake gets magnified when you zoom in, it will be interesting to see how the camera copes with that at the maximum zoom level.

*gedgetsworld.in/nikon-coolpix-p510-42x-superzoom-camera-unveils/

    Astounding NIKKOR 4.2x optical zoom lens
    Back-illuminated 16-MP CMOS sensor
    Advanced lens-shift VR
    Full HD (1080p) movie recording with stereo sound
    Tiltable 3.0-inch 921k-dot LCD monitor
    Built-in GPS
    Auto HDR mode
    Easy Panorama 360°/180°
    3D shooting mode
    Advanced movie features
    High-speed continuous shooting
    16 scene modes
    Fast and accurate AF
    Eye-Fi X2 cards

Nikon Coolpix P510 Camera Specifications :

    Effective pixels : 16.1 million
    Image sensor : 1/2.3-in. type CMOS; approx. 16.79 million total pixels
    Lens : 4.2x optical zoom, NIKKOR lens
    Dimensions (W x H x D) : 119.8 x 82.9 x 102.2 mm
    Weight : 555 gm


Nikon Coolpix P510 Price in India : Rs.22,000 .

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu63NBOBsxQ&feature=related


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2012)

Its great if its priced only 22k ....but havent read any reviews yet...will check soon


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Its great if its priced only 22k ....but havent read any reviews yet...will check soon



The new superzoom champion will go on sale on 22 March for £399.99 and will be available in black, red and dark grey

Nikon Coolpix P510 Offers 42x Optical Zoom - News - Trusted Reviews


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks rockstar


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks rockstar



if any other company high 40x optical zoom camera is comming please post here.. 

thanks in advance


----------



## nac (Feb 7, 2012)

That's one helluva price tag. And after Nikon's product prices are stabilized, may be we can expect even more attractive prices at our local dealers.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2012)

nac said:


> That's one helluva price tag. And after Nikon's product prices are stabilized, may be we can expect even more attractive prices at our local dealers.



yes 

waiting for P510


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 17, 2012)

COOLPIX P510 Price : Rs. 23,950

Nikon Imaging Asia Pacific


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 18, 2012)

currently  best bang for the buck bridge camera is kodak z990, its selling as low as 11.5k with 30x zoom with beast IQ under 20k, only problem is the company.
And don't fall for nikon p510 for zoom alone, because  many bridge camera's with optic zoom of 30x can reach above 800mm at telephoto end, which is only little lower than p510's 1000mm


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

zyberboy said:


> currently  best bang for the buck bridge camera is kodak z990, its selling as low as 11.5k with 30x zoom with beast IQ under 20k, only problem is the company.
> And don't fall for nikon p510 for zoom alone, because  many bridge camera's with optic zoom of 30x can reach above 800mm at telephoto end, which is only little lower than p510's 1000mm



what problem in company????


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 18, 2012)

kodak filed for bankruptcy some time ago, don't know the current condition.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

Kodak is going to shut its camera business very soon .... and I dont think they can compete with canon, sony etc any more with there point and shoots


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Kodak is going to shut its camera business very soon .... and I dont think they can compete with canon, sony etc any more with there point and shoots



yes ...


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 18, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Kodak is going to shut its camera business very soon .... and I dont think they can compete with canon, sony etc any more with there point and shoots



How is the kodak service in India? given the sad state of the company if someone buys a new camera now and something goes wrong, will it be serviceable here?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

dont worry about service guys...even nikon dont have service centers in most places...

I live in nagpur and the closest service center is in mumbai 1000KM far  

If u r really concern about service then buy Sony, panasonic and canon


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nikon Coolpix P510 Point & Shoot 

@flipkart.com Rs. 23,232 

@letsbuy.com Rs. 23,232 

any other online site for low price?


----------



## nac (Mar 23, 2012)

NIKON COOLPIX P510 16.1MEGAPIXELS 42X OPTICAL ZOOM SEMI PROFESSIONAL CAMERA 4-GB | eBay

If you have coupon, use it. If not use HOW coupon to get free gifts from ebay.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2012)

Guys I am waiting for somebody to pic nikon P510 and we will do a small comparison with my DSLR @200mm  (direct from camera/without pp)

I read somewhere that its actual lens is 4-180mm which become 20-1000mm at 35mm format


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2012)

nac said:


> NIKON COOLPIX P510 16.1MEGAPIXELS 42X OPTICAL ZOOM SEMI PROFESSIONAL CAMERA 4-GB | eBay
> 
> If you have coupon, use it. If not use HOW coupon to get free gifts from ebay.



@ebay.in 
Rs. 22,775.00



sujoyp said:


> Guys I am waiting for somebody to pic nikon P510 and we will do a small comparison with my DSLR @200mm  (direct from camera/without pp)
> 
> I read somewhere that its actual lens is 4-180mm which become 20-1000mm at 35mm format




P510 full optical zoom

*www.magezinepublishing.com/equipme...hres/nikoncoolpixp510wideangle_1332168740.jpg

*www.magezinepublishing.com/equipme...ikoncoolpixp510fullopticalzoom_1332167747.jpg

check the Nikon P510 review 

Nikon Coolpix P510 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

Nikon Coolpix P510 Digital Compact Camera Review

ISO comparison - Nikon Coolpix P510 sample photos - CNET Reviews

@sujoyp

please give comment. 

after read review nikon p510 is good or not???


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2012)

After reading reviews on ur link I think p510 is a very good bargain

They say it have very good lens quality and lot of features

I just want to warn u abt 1 thing ...according to zoom principle if u r taking pic at 1000mm ur shutter speed should be double of that to get sharp pics..
Soo while taking pics at full zoom always take notice of ur shutter speed...if u r not getting much shutter speed like 1/1000 just prefer to get some sort of support or just get a cheap tripod with it


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nikon P510 optical zooming video

Nikon P510 Lausanne 2 - YouTube



sujoyp said:


> After reading reviews on ur link I think p510 is a very good bargain
> 
> They say it have very good lens quality and lot of features
> 
> ...



something problem in  autofocus in optical zoom?? 

please check the video..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nikon Coolpix P510 Camera - Sample Video Outdoors 

Nikon Coolpix P510 Camera - Sample Video Outdoors - YouTube


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't check it bro..m n
On mobile nowdays  what's the issue u see?


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2012)

We don't have many expert reviews. As of now, we can see that the auto focus on telephoto is little sluggish. Other than that everything seems good.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 27, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I can't check it bro..m n
> On mobile nowdays  what's the issue u see?



in video shooting optical zoom. autofocus is Slow. (in sony hxv100 auto focus is really good)

*s8.postimage.org/qx0lx88bl/nikon_p510_zoom.jpg

 image clear after 1/2 second. 

*s17.postimage.org/68218fjbv/p510zoom.jpg


but after image quality is good..


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2012)

Buy Nikon Coolpix P510 16.1 MP Digital Camera (Red) India Online- Find Price and Reviews for Nikon Coolpix P510 16.1 MP Digital Camera (Red) timtara

Use 4k coupon to get discount of 4000/-

Probably the best quote...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2012)

Its ok if it focuses after. Half sec....thats not too slow..if u ever tried  video in dslr its soooo slow


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 28, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Its ok if it focuses after. Half sec....thats not too slow..if u ever tried  video in dslr its soooo slow



hmmm... but in Sony HX100V autofocus has no problem... 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcgUlefRYmw&feature=related


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2012)

I think there r two type of autofocus.in video.....one is phase detection af and the other one which id there in dslrs...please check in detail..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 28, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I think there r two type of autofocus.in video.....one is phase detection af and the other one which id there in dslrs...please check in detail..



ohh really thanks for the info..

btw how many hours i can record movie with P510 ? (battery Life 200 shots)


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmm battery life is less....look men cards have fat system soo a full HD video will be max up to 4gb....maybe 5mins at a time...720p u can record 10-15 mins I suppose


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 28, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Hmm battery life is less....look men cards have fat system soo a full HD video will be max up to 4gb....maybe 5mins at a time...720p u can record 10-15 mins I suppose



so this cam is good or not now?
i am confused after reading comment on P510 Autofocus. 

so batter to buy this cam?? or any other cam with 35x optical zoom/ 30x optical zoom. with good battery life and superb video recording...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2012)

Look its main thing is 42x zoom which work fine....focus speed on video maybe slower then Sony but it's just a secondary feature...battery is certainly an issue


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Look its main thing is 42x zoom which work fine....focus speed on video maybe slower then Sony but it's just a secondary feature...battery is certainly an issue



hmmmm okkkk


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2012)

It's been a long time since you started your hunt for mega zoom. With your experience I think you can guide to buy a mega zoom camera.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 29, 2012)

nac said:


> It's been a long time since you started your hunt for mega zoom. With your experience I think you can guide to buy a mega zoom camera.



hehe 

haa yaar koi achha camera mil hi nahi raha..

Nikon P510 mil hi gaya tha lekin kuch problem lagta hai... ( in auto focus)


hmm.. i have 2 choice... Nikon P510 or Sony Hx100v  

abhi koi risk nahi lena... i want all rounder camera.

1. The quality of the still image has to be good
2. The camera has capability to video HD movie with Stereo Sound
3. Good performance in low light
4. Image stabilizer/High Zoom
5. No motor noise when zoom in/out within a video
6.Light Weight And Long Battery.

so waiting for more review and searching other good cam.


btw how is the PowerShot SX40 HS (35x Optical Zoom) ???

The dedicated movie button allows photographers to become videographers instantly, switching from high quality stills to Full HD (1080p) video at 24fps with stereo sound for fantastic home movies. The USM and VCM on the huge telephoto lens enable the PowerShot SX40 HS to zoom and focus quickly and silently, allowing photographers to make use of the full focal range whilst filming. 

No motor noise when zoom in/out within a video
this is the nice features for video shooting.

whats the latest price of Canon SX40?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow u have a long list...save 35k and buy canon 1100d+18-55+55-250
Ur all wishes will fullfill


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2012)

Sujoy,
250 wouldn't do good. He would love to have 1000mm like the one you posted (a man sleeping hugging a lens). 

Rocky,
If I remember correct, SX40 AF is little sluggish same as P510 or may be little less than that. And the reviews are little better for HX100V than SX40. And SX40 is 6k expensive than HX100V (29k vs 23k - MRP).

SX40 scores in external flash, high speed movie and film look 24p video recording.

FZ150 scores in external flash, RAW, remote, high speed movie recording and external mic jack.

I think these are the top three in bridge cameras.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2012)

@nac u r right but I am still not sure how a 4mm-180mm lens of superzoom could be compared to a 55-250mm lens of DSLR

I am sure by cropping 250mm more u can get same quality of 1000mm


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 30, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Wow u have a long list...save 35k and buy canon 1100d+18-55+55-250
> Ur all wishes will fullfill



lol
out of budget.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2012)

hmmm budget is a problem  just rethink...and do some comparison on flicker ...

and also wait for hx200v ...they claim it have DSLR quality focus system


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 30, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> hmmm budget is a problem  just rethink...and do some comparison on flicker ...
> 
> and also wait for hx200v ...they claim it have DSLR quality focus system



and whats the price of hx200v? 



nac said:


> Sujoy,
> 250 wouldn't do good. He would love to have 1000mm like the one you posted (a man sleeping hugging a lens).
> 
> Rocky,
> ...



oh SX40 is also out of budget. 

FZ150 only 24x optical zoom


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2012)

Obviously, HX200V will be priced higher than HX100V. Highly possible that it will fall out of your budget. And I don't see much difference (HX100V vs HX200V) in paper.

FZ150 - not enough zoom.
SX40 - expensive
P510 - sluggish auto focus and doesn't have features like in the sony

Now you have narrowed down to HX100V.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2012)

My preference goes to FZ150 and 2nd is hx100v


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 30, 2012)

nac said:


> Obviously, HX200V will be priced higher than HX100V. Highly possible that it will fall out of your budget. And I don't see much difference (HX100V vs HX200V) in paper.
> 
> FZ150 - not enough zoom.
> SX40 - expensive
> ...



yes bro.. i dont want more high fetures and expensive camera.

i am also same thinking.. not much difference in HX100V vs HX200V
i think i have HX100V is the last option. 



actually i like HX100V. everything is perfect for me. just optical zoom is 30X. compare to Nikon P510 42X zoom.

if Nikon P510 autofocuse is fine. so my choice is Nikon P510.


----------



## binarycodes (Mar 30, 2012)

SX40HS is a good choice and not that pricey either INR 25,425 (including VAT)

Canon PowerShot SX40 HS - Foto Centre Trading Pvt. Ltd.


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, it is pricey compared to HX100V 19xxx vs SX40 25xxx. If I remember correct, he was looking for a mega zoom with good video recording camera with the budget of 13-14k. Now he has increased his budget to buy a bridge camera. As one of our member said, he may get convinced to buy a DSLR camera in few weeks.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2012)

If he gets p510 and the focus speed is slow on video then it does not solve the purpose  ....he better go for longest zoom with quickest video focus...it might be again hx100v


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 31, 2012)

binarycodes said:


> SX40HS is a good choice and not that pricey either INR 25,425 (including VAT)
> 
> Canon PowerShot SX40 HS - Foto Centre Trading Pvt. Ltd.



thanks for the link..

this site camera price is low. 

Nikon Coolpix P510 - Rs.21,289

Sony Cyber-Shot DSC HX100V -Rs.19,600

Canon PowerShot SX40 HS - Rs.22,600



sujoyp said:


> My preference goes to FZ150 and 2nd is hx100v



thanks but i dont want FZ150 becouse of 24x optical zoom. 

hx100v is good choice. 


right now just searching some more Nikon P510 optical zoom autofocus sample video.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

HX100V is a great cam, I am not saying that FZ150 is bad but I haven't hands on it so can't say much about it.
Even P510 is good.
But I think HX100V would be the best right now


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2012)

Its best for OP


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2012)

nac said:


> Yes, it is pricey compared to HX100V 19xxx vs SX40 25xxx. If I remember correct, he was looking for a mega zoom with good video recording camera with the budget of 13-14k. Now he has increased his budget to buy a bridge camera. As one of our member said, he may get convinced to buy a DSLR camera in few weeks.



yes first i was looking camera in budget of 13-14k.

but no mega zoom camera available in this range. 

so i have to increase budget upto 23k

so in 23k budget i need this features.

Mega Optical Zoom ( for capturing Nature Images. Birds, Sunset, Beach, (Moon. Stars etc also )

HD video with Stereo Sound (Good Sound quality need for Musical show recording)

Good performance in low light becouse most of shows in Night.

Light Weight And Long Battery.

also want to make this typ of video.

Sony DSC HX 100V music video full HD - YouTube





this is the good optical zoom with autofocus.

Sony DSC HX100v zoom test full HD 1080p 50p.m2ts - YouTube

and this with Night zoom
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLd5DZIOvN8&feature=related


one more point.
Nikon India Give 2 Year warranty
Sony India Give 3 Year warranty

p510 goes out of focus (slow auto focus) when zooming in and out.
Cnet review video.
First Look: Nikon Coolpix P510 - YouTube

I can only imagine how bad this Camera will perform on Video Mode at nght !!!



sujoyp said:


> If he gets p510 and the focus speed is slow on video then it does not solve the purpose  ....he better go for longest zoom with quickest video focus...it might be again hx100v



yes. you are right bro.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2012)

So what did U decide


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 2, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> So what did U decide



HX100V - Super Clear with Super Zoom

Sony hai to behtar hai 

any idea when HX100V price drop after Sony HX200V comes in india?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 4, 2012)

reply guys?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 6, 2012)

NIKON COOLPIX P510 VIDEO FOCUS TEST SAMPLES - YouTube

The P510's focus modes include AF, Macro, Infinity and Manual


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2012)

I think now u have to review it urself...u have done master in long zoom cams


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nikon P510 moon zoom video

Nikon Coolpix P510 - Zoom Test: Moon - YouTube

COOLPIX P510 ZOOM TEST - YouTube

i think Sony HX100v is best optical image stabilization. zoom and focus work smoother and faster.


Best Superzoom Cameras under $500

Best Superzoom Cameras 2012 Panasonic FZ150 vs Canon SX40 vs Sony HX100V


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2012)

Man you have done a lot of research on that, seriously you only take the decision now as you have the maximum knowledge now.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 8, 2012)

U R right aroraanant...good for others who want a superzoom


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2012)

1 more Nikon P510 zoom video.

Spencer's Butte - Nikon P510 Zoom Test on Vimeo

This was a test of the the 42x zoom capabilities of Nikon's new P510. The video was shot with the camera hand held. After several trials I found that setting the focus to INFINITY (using the macro button that provides all of the focusing options) performs best. If autofocus is used, the camera is slow to focus on the very distant objects but does well on the close ones.

amazon Nkon p510 user review

1)Inability to focus at extended zoom range. After you zoom about two thirds of the range it is unable to auto focus. So while it has an incredible 42X zoom, it is not usable with video. And it's not like you know when it will loose focus so you just end up with a video scene that suddenly turns blurry as you zoom.

2)It refocuses every time you touch the zoom control. Even if you just slightly zoom, the camera looses focus for about one second before locking in again. You end up with a video clip that has multiple one second blurry segments intermixed within an otherwise clear video.

3)The sound of the lens zooming is picked up while recording. This is not just heard during very quiet scenes, it is heard all the time. I was surprised how loud it was when playing back a video.

If video performance is not important to you, the Nikon is a really nice camera. I am looking for a camera does well at both photos and video and therefore will be returning this camera. 


Pros so far:
- Camera powers on very quickly.
- Its surprisingly light and compact without sacrificing amazing picture quality.
- The camera body has a nice grip on it so it's easy to hold on to and stays in your hand.
- The pop out screen makes it oh so easy to see pictures you're taking at weird angles.
- Easy to use (especially for those people who aren't comfortable with adjusting ISO and shutter speed manually - but can be adjusted for those who are)
- Has tons of settings (hard to say forsure but seems like it performs well in low light situations)
- The zoom is INCREDIBLE (I can take a picture of a lego mini figure from 20 feet away with better clarity and image quality than I could right in front of the object with my point and shoot)

The downsides I have noticed so far:
-Video is alright, when I blow it up on my computer it doesn't look to be true HD quality but it's good. Also the zoom on the video can be heard no matter what which is a little annoying.
-The zoom on the actual camera is very slow if you're extending it the full range and it takes a few seconds to focus.
- Battery life is not that good - would definitely recommend getting a back up!

so who are confused with Nikon P510 vs Sony HX100V

go for Sony HX100V


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2012)

This means as always nikon flopped in video department and excel in pic quiality


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Man you have done a lot of research on that, seriously you only take the decision now as you have the maximum knowledge now.





sujoyp said:


> U R right aroraanant...good for others who want a superzoom



i am going to buy Sony HX100V

30X optical zoom with "quickest" video focus.
Long Battery
3 Year warranty


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats for selection


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Congrats for selection



thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 17, 2012)

Finally you took the decision.
Get it soon now and post a review.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Finally you took the decision.
> Get it soon now and post a review.



Sure.

thanks for the help everyone..


----------



## magychip (Apr 26, 2012)

What about Nikon L810? 
its has 26X zoom 
??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 30, 2012)

magychip said:


> What about Nikon L810?
> its has 26X zoom
> ??


now i need more 
30X optical zoom with "quickest" video focus.
Long Battery


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Now a days sony laptops are best in its price and having more pixel clarity and have effective zoom compared to others so i suggest you to buy sony.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^
I think you meant sony cameras


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2012)

rupasagar1 said:


> Now a days sony laptops are best in its price and having more pixel clarity and have effective zoom compared to others so i suggest you to buy sony.



 anyways sony hx9v and hx100 have changed the waves for sony


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> anyways sony hx9v and hx100 have changed the waves for sony



yes..  and new model  is also good... Hx20v and Hx200v

btw which model is better?  same price of both camera..

DSC-HX100V
MRP Rs 22,990 /-*

New Model DSC-HX20V/B
MRP Rs 22,990 /-*

Product Comparison : Digital Still Camera : Sony India


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2012)

HX2Ov is an update to hx9v soo its a top end small P&S for sony whereas HX100V is a 1 year old top end superzoom for sony.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> HX2Ov is an update to hx9v soo its a top end small P&S for sony whereas HX100V is a 1 year old top end superzoom for sony.



yes. i know this.. 

i want to know some big difference..

okk i found....

Better maximum light sensitivity
12,800 ISO Sony HX20V
3,200 ISO Sony HX100V

Significantly more zoom
Sony HX100V 30X optical
Sony HX20V 20X optical

Longer battery life
Sony HX100V - 410 shots
Sony HX20V  -  320 shots


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 11, 2012)

rupasagar1 said:


> Now a days sony laptops are best in its price and having more pixel clarity and have effective zoom compared to others so i suggest you to buy sony.



thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 27, 2012)

after watching so many high zoom camera video... i am thinking to buy Compact camera.

Sony HX20v on this diwali.

any better than sony camera?

Panasonic Lumix TZ30 ?
Canon SX260 ?


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats... 

Year long research comes to an end...

Since you are looking for videos, Sony is the best.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2012)

@rockstar u r still searching after deciding in june 

As nac said for video sony is the best


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 27, 2012)

nac said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Year long research comes to an end...
> 
> Since you are looking for videos, Sony is the best.



thanks 



sujoyp said:


> @rockstar u r still searching after deciding in june
> 
> As nac said for video sony is the best



HX100v discount pe nahi mil raha tha.. 

now i want compact camera. i like Sony HX20V low light capability.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 31, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @rockstar u r still searching after deciding in june
> 
> As nac said for video sony is the best



can you please tell me which 8gb memory card is good? for sony hx20v

 i want to exchange free 4gb card. is possible?

which class is better? for faster saving.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 31, 2012)

Class 6 extreme sandisk


----------



## mastervk (Oct 31, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> can you please tell me which 8gb memory card is good? for sony hx20v
> 
> i want to exchange free 4gb card. is possible?
> 
> which class is better? for faster saving.



faster is always better..get the fastest and largest you can afford which is compatible with your camera (class 6 or class 10 if available)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 31, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Class 6 extreme sandisk



thanks

SanDisk Memory Card Mobile Ultra 16 GB Class 10

SanDisk Memory Card Mobile Ultra 16 GB Class 10 | Memory Card | Flipkart.com

SanDisk Memory Card Extreme Pro MicroSDHC UHS-I 8 GB
*www.flipkart.com/sandisk-memory-ca...-7dc76ac333f2&srno=m_3_2&otracker=from-search


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2012)

choice is urs...I have sandisk ultra 8 GB and its superb..no issues

but if u want to record full HD video then u need extreme edition...and also large card....but u can always buy a new card later


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 31, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> choice is urs...I have sandisk ultra 8 GB and its superb..no issues
> 
> but if u want to record full HD video then u need extreme edition...and also large card....but u can always buy a new card later




this one for pics

SanDisk Ultra SDHC 16 GB 30MB/S Class 10 Memory Card

Price: Rs. 999

SanDisk Ultra SDHC 16 GB 30MB/S Class 10 Memory Card | Memory Card | Flipkart.com


and this is for video recording

SanDisk Extreme HD Video SDHC 8 GB 30MB/s RTL PR Class 10 Memory Card

Price: Rs. 735

SanDisk Extreme HD Video SDHC 8 GB 30MB/s RTL PR Class 10 Memory Card | Memory Card | Flipkart.com


what about sony memory card?

Sony SF-16Ux Class 10 (16GB - 94MB/s) Memory Card

Price: Rs. 1299

*www.flipkart.com/sony-sf-16ux-clas...icmpid=reco_pp_same_memory_card_memory_card_1


Sony SF-8Ux Class 10 (8GB - 94MB/s) Memory Card

Price: Rs. 650

*www.flipkart.com/sony-sf-8ux-class...-card/p/itmdasyfykfhvmrn?pid=ACCDASYEGFGU73H8


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2012)

no idea abt sony cards...they may be equally good...but sandisk is popular for now


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 1, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> no idea abt sony cards...they may be equally good...but sandisk is popular for now



thanks 

but sony  (Sony SF-8Ux Class 10 (8GB - 94MB/s) Memory Card) provide 94 Read Speed, 45 (MB/s) Write Speed
sandisk (SanDisk Extreme HD Video SDHC 8 GB 30MB/s RTL PR Class 10 Memory Card)  30 Read Speed, 30 MB/s Write Speed

what about this card?

SanDisk Extreme HD Video SDHC 16 GB 45MB/s UHS-I Class 10 Memory Card


Card Type:	SDHC
Memory size:	16 GB
Card Class:	Class 10 Memory Card
Speed:	45 MB/s Read Speed, 45 MB/s Write Speed

Price: Rs. 1385
*www.flipkart.com/sandisk-extreme-h...-994ef445cabb&srno=m_1_1&otracker=from-search


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sandisk Extreme Hd Video SDHC 32GB 45mb/S Class 10 Memory Card  @Rs 2299 /-

its good deal??

and 32GB works with sony hx20v ?

Buy Sandisk Extreme Hd Video SDHC 32GB 45mb/S Class 10 Memory Card for Digital Cameras in India | Snapdeal.com


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2012)

Rockstar buy class 10 card only if u r interested in taking videos...for normal shooting a class 6 card is enough 

The offer looks good...32GB sandisk extreme for 2200 is good...but again do u want a single 32GB for video or get 8-8 GB cards for safety...soo u loose one card u have other ...or 1 get corrupt u have other to use like that


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 18, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Rockstar buy class 10 card only if u r interested in taking videos...for normal shooting a class 6 card is enough
> 
> The offer looks good...32GB sandisk extreme for 2200 is good...but again do u want a single 32GB for video or get 8-8 GB cards for safety...soo u loose one card u have other ...or 1 get corrupt u have other to use like that



i am also interested for video recording. thats why buying 45mb/S Class 10 Memory Card

your suggestion is nice for 2 16gb cards.
but 2 cards cost more.

16 GB Rs 1299 + 1299 = 2598
32 GB Rs 2299

saving Rs 299 
for buying (Simpex 333) tripod


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2012)

hmm 2 card cost more but if something happens to ur only card...u will end up spending a lot  and missing the chance of shooting too...its ur choice


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 18, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> hmm 2 card cost more but if something happens to ur only card...u will end up spending a lot  and missing the chance of shooting too...its ur choice



yh i agree with you


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2012)

BTW I hope u know that memory cards are in FAT format and can not save a file bigger then 4 GB ....u have to start the shoot again...soo that way 2 cards are ok I think...u just have to swap the cards...in any case u are going to pause


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> BTW I hope u know that memory cards are in FAT format and can not save a file bigger then 4 GB ....u have to start the shoot again...soo that way 2 cards are ok I think...u just have to swap the cards...in any case u are going to pause



okk thanks. I just ordered and Sandisk Extreme Hd Video SDHC 16GB 45mb/S Class 10 Memory Card  from Snapdeal. 
Price :1299

btw where can i purchase online camera screen protector?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 23, 2012)

I think screen protector u can buy locally...u can use the mobile screen protector too  just cut into that size


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 23, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I think screen protector u can buy locally...u can use the mobile screen protector too  just cut into that size



okk thank you


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 11, 2012)

finally got  

Sony HX20VB digicam : Rs 18500 (SuperNova Retail Pvt Ltd mumbai shop)  (with free 4 GB memory card. and HDMI cable)

Simpex 333 Tripod : Rs 845 (Flipkart)

Sandisk Extreme Hd Video SDHC 16GB 45mb/S Class 10 Memory Card : Rs.1299 (Snapdeal)

*s15.postimage.org/oodxnhy9n/sony.jpg
upload pic


Thanks to all friends..


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats buddy... We can soon expect some nice photographs from you


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2012)

wow congrats...can i see the cam alone without those other things


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 11, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> wow congrats...can i see the cam alone without those other things



thanks a lot 

*s11.postimage.org/7litymsu7/sony2.jpg

more pics comming



nac said:


> Congrats buddy... We can soon expect some nice photographs from you



thanks you 

but i am not good photographer... this my 1st digicam..


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> but i am not good photographer... this my 1st digicam..



So, what am I? Come on...

Many of us here, using our very first digi cam and still learning to make good photographs...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2012)

yaah me too in the same amateur photographer catagory....still learning  costly equipment do not make anyone a good photographer anyways


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> yaah me too in the same amateur photographer catagory....still learning  costly equipment do not make anyone a good photographer anyways



*imageshack.us/a/img189/5281/14122012056.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img197/272/14122012054.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img845/6702/14122012055.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img197/4223/14122012057.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks rockstar...these pics r much better...the hand grip seems nice..design looks cool  enjoy


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> thanks rockstar...these pics r much better...the hand grip seems nice..design looks cool  enjoy


Welcome 
yes.. hand grip is really nice..


----------



## clickclick (Dec 15, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> Welcome
> yes.. hand grip is really nice..



Congrats bud  happy clicking


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 15, 2012)

nac said:


> So, what am I? Come on...
> 
> Many of us here, using our very first digi cam and still learning to make good photographs...



okk 

right now i am just testing 20x optical zoom on Moon and Birds 

i will post the pics...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 17, 2012)

clickclick said:


> Congrats bud  happy clicking



thanks 

full zoom lens pics

*imageshack.us/a/img267/5741/16122012059.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img42/2843/16122012058.th.jpg


----------

